# The Ultimate Challenge



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Has on RBR done this one? Anyone interested in getting a RBR group together to do it next year?

Inside The Ultimate Challenge - Peloton Magazine


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

You could post in the (usually dead LOL) Rocky mountain forum as plenty of Utah locals ride it.


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

I have ridden it three times. It is a brutal ride, climbing Little Cottonwood Canyon after 100 miles or so of riding is really rough. It is usually still pretty hot in Utah in August, which adds to the difficulty. I think it is a tougher ride than Lotoja, though only about half the distance.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I did it this year and it's hard, very hard. I can understand wanting to get a group together to ride it but there's not really a need to. There are hundreds of riders there and depending on the course you may be in a large peloton for a long time. 

This year a group of several hundred was together for the first 20-25 miles. After the second aid station it split up a bit but I was at various times in groups of 6-25 riders for the next 40 miles or so. Once the real climbing starts in Park City most groups will shatter anyway as the speeds get very low. At that point the grades, and any small difference between riders will result in speed differences that make most groups fall apart. The faster riders will have to slow down more than they want to and there's just way too much climbing left to do for a slower rider to suck it up and redline themselves.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Little Cottonwood climb on summer afternoon equivalent to spin class in a dry sauna. It's a great route - but do it in milder temps with your friends or solo. Same course minus drinking your sweat for a fee.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Just like all charity/group/event rides, bringing a group is not going to work.

Unless of course you're all about identical in ability, which never happens.

Because of the distance and hills and such it's impossible to keep a group together. Initially the fastest will have to wait forever at the rest stops, eventually they'll get sick of that. The slowest will never get enough time to actually rest and will suffer too hard the whole way trying to keep up.

Go with a very small group or just one other person you know for sure is the same ability level as you in all conditions.


What ends up happening most often is that you will find others your level on the road and group with them for the ride... until they aren't your level anymore and you'll then switch to someone who is.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

They've announced the host cities but not the actual route yet. The Ultimate Challenge stage will be a little different than the past couple of years in that it will begin in Heber Valley instead of Snowbasin. It still ends at Snowbird. This should make it a little easier for those staying in SLC or PC for the ride as it probably won't be quite as far to get to the start.


----------

